# Alaskan 2



## rabbit16v (Aug 15, 2007)

I have looked and looked for info on the Bear Alaskan 2 with no luck!!! Can anyone help me with string diagram. After contacting Bear Archery, I was able to order a string but I feel the star yoke that is on the steel cable isn't installed correctly.


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

Try this link, should have the info your looking for.
https://www.box.com/s/3300544e64d864a2ddd5


----------

